# Age Question...



## Swamp Honky (Nov 24, 2009)

I know its my life and in the end I have to make the decisions, but all the same I would like some input of the older experienced guys if their willing...

I left active duty in 07. At the time I was seriously contemplating going to selection, but instead I listened to my father's words he kept telling me as a child... "do whatever you want in life, but get your degree first."

I am still attending college. I actually love my degree (International Affairs: Concentrations in Middle E. and Conflict/ Security).
Every day, I think about the other decision... staying in and going SF. Its been three years and seems the desire is just getting worse. I enjoy learning what I have in this degree, and I have especially enjoyed my two semesters in the middle east. 
I joined the reserves a year ago, and the temptation just keeps getting worse to go to selection.

Two things are going through my mind:
1: Go to selection over the summer to go to NG SF. If selected, just come back and finish senior year of college at a later date.

2: Stick it out, Finish school graduate with the degree and arabic language, then if I still feel the same try out for SF.

Option 2 makes me worry because i am currently 26 years old. By the time I change to a non 11b MOS in the reserves and complete college I will be around 28.5 years of age. 

I am looking for some opinions if this is two late in the game to enter an SF career. I realize its only 2 year difference between options, but it just kinda scares me creeping closer to 30. (No Offense to any older/experienced people here)

I am just looking for some outside opinions on the issue, because I dont think this yearning to go to SF is going away any time soon.


----------



## M60 (Nov 24, 2009)

First I'd like to convey that I'm impressed a young man as you even thinks this way nowadays......Kudos! (I'm 58) Second, I'm not SF but my son is undergoing JFK, and in my opinion I doubt 2years will make any difference. I say (allways have) A good education is all ways best. In addition I believe the degree will help you even more if you do go to selection. Correct me if I'm wrong guys, but I believe you could then go to OCS and become an officer? Any way you slice it I feel staying in college is the best policy.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 24, 2009)

M60, only problem with going to OCS is that you just bought at least 2.5 years as a conventional O and cannot attend SFAS until AFTER attending the Officer Advanced Course (which you have to be a SENIOR 1st Lt to even think of attending..IIRC)

SW, 28 ain't old to attend the course, it's actually exactly the age SF looks for. Prior service, experienced 'the world' and are now ready for 'Stage II'. 

Graduate with the degree in Arabic, attend SFAS/SFQC with the NG, go active, THEN go to OCS after being in the Army/SF for awhile.

This accomplishes quite a few of your goals: SF, College, Arabic, and then on to being an SF Officer-Team Leader.

:2c:


----------



## AWP (Nov 24, 2009)

RB said:


> ... attend SFAS/SFQC with the NG, go active,



RB, I don't mean to step outside of my lane, but I thought that was discouraged by the NG Groups? I know it was at one time, have things changed?


----------



## Swamp Honky (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I guess I am just needing a little reassurance that the college experience will pay off.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 24, 2009)

Swamp Honky said:


> Thanks for the advice, I guess I am just needing a little reassurance that the college experience will pay off.


 
College always pays off.  Wish I hadn't waited till I was 34 to start (or 41 to finish ).

Finish school, then go...


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2009)

Honky, I spoke with an SF guy the other night who told me of a guy who just graduated, he was 42 (ish) yrs old.
You have time. :2c:



Freefalling said:


> RB, I don't mean to step outside of my lane, but I thought that was discouraged by the NG Groups? I know it was at one time, have things changed?


 
X2


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 24, 2009)

RB said:


> M60, only problem with going to OCS is that you just bought at least 2.5 years as a conventional O and cannot attend SFAS until AFTER attending the Officer Advanced Course (which you have to be a SENIOR 1st Lt to even think of attending..IIRC)
> 
> SW, 28 ain't old to attend the course, it's actually exactly the age SF looks for. Prior service, experienced 'the world' and are now ready for 'Stage II'.
> 
> ...


 
I think this advice by RB is excellent and I agree with it 100%


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 24, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> RB, I don't mean to step outside of my lane, but I thought that was discouraged by the NG Groups?


 
It is still discouraged.  Personally I find it to be very disingenuous...  

If a guy wants to be active then go active...dont use the NG as an easy road to the SFQC...

Other than that I found RB's advice to be spot on....well except for the officer part.  

I was 32 when I started the SFQC and was one of the better conditioned -mentally and physically- in my class.  I know of several guys in the 40's to grad the SFQC, some AD some NG...


----------



## car (Nov 24, 2009)

Finish up your degree. Then go for it. If you have what it takes, you have what it takes.


----------



## olsarge59 (Dec 17, 2009)

Get your degree, but continue to hard PT.  Go SF NG or active, but do not play that BS lying shit and jump ship on the NG. One or the other show integrity.  28 is fine to go SF moreso with Arabic as a language, see you down the road.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 17, 2009)

olsarge59 said:


> Get your degree, but continue to hard PT. Go SF NG or active, but do not play that BS lying shit and jump ship on the NG. One or the other show integrity. 28 is fine to go SF moreso with Arabic as a language, see you down the road.


 
BS lying shit and jump ship on the NG?? The NG is happy to receive SFQC grads, either those who want to stay n play, or those who want to experience active duty. Let me explain a bit, we had folks on the teams that had been in the NG and then had gone active. Maybe a specified team length time before going active. 

Also crip, I didn't see any 'easy' road to make it to an ODA, either for NG or active......altho I can understand how my post came across.

olsarge, what, exactly, is your experience with either so that we know how to gauge your advice.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm 38 and training up for selection.  I reached out to 20th Grp and spoke with a few of their folks.  Confirmed via PM with surgicalcric on the age thing.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm 27 and did eight in the Corps and am just now going to school, will be in my early 30's when I am ready to return to the military and go SOF. You'll be fine as long as you stay focused and and PT plenty! My friend is a contractor who has a buddy of his in his mid-30's and had both his knees replaced and made it through SFAS, he said " if after all that I can make it, you don't have any excuses". As Bruce Lee said "there are no limits, only plateu's one must overcome."


----------



## 0699 (Jan 17, 2012)

I like seeing posts like these show back up where the words of CAR and TW are still out there providing advice to young soldiers.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Had a few older guys go through the course with me.  Send me a PM, if you like.


----------

